# 1965 Columbia Rambler



## Siestabikes (Mar 3, 2018)

I picked this up locally from the original owner. I greased the wheel, headset, crank bearings and cleaned and serviced the coaster brake...skids easily. Sweet ride

The catalog looks like a tank and rear fender might have been standard equipment on 26" models, can anyone clarify

serial # N797073


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 21, 2019)

Siestabikes said:


> I picked this up locally from the original owner. I greased the wheel, headset, crank bearings and cleaned and serviced the coaster brake...skids easily. Sweet ride
> 
> The catalog looks like a tank and rear fender might have been standard equipment on 26" models, can anyone clarify
> 
> ...



Don't know if you still need help on yours...but here is a pic of a Rambler with rack and headlight. 




Also a Columbia SN chart from a previous CABE thread which I believe dates yours as a '65.


----------



## Siestabikes (Nov 21, 2019)

thanks


----------

